# Bulkhead Beam under Mast Replacement



## TanzerChris (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi All,

Big week just bought my first boat a 1975 Tanzer 22 - and new to the forum.

I wanted something inexpensive, I could spend a few seasons on and get used to: a) sailing and b) repairs and maintenance.

The first big project to tackle, is ensure everything is structurally sound.

When I did my initial walk around I saw no major cracking in the deck and the "knock test" up top everything sounds nice and solid - Although the mast step looks a little compressed - possibly from super tight rigging.

Inside though things are a little different.

The cabin ceiling is a little saggy (under the hatch), and there is evidence of water penetrating (stains) at the chain plates.

I want to remove the mast, get the bulk heads out and cut away the interior to have a look at the inside of the structure.

Has anyone here gone through this process?

Does anyone know if there are good aftermarket fabricators of structural parts for Tanzer22's?

I want to have a restoration game plan (worst case scenario) is I need to do some repairs.

Im super handy (carpentry/welding/fiberglass et al), confident with most projects I just need a game plan.

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

/c


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Replaced bulkheads and chainplates on my North Star 26 this summer. I had a similar problem with the mast step depression, and leaking at the chainplates wrecked the old bulkheads. It was a very educational process, also hot, dirty, and generally unpleasant but at the end of it all, the boat is stronger than new.

I don't think you are going to find aftermarket structural components. You will have to fabricate those. I remade my bulkheads with 3/4" hardwood ply from home depot. Covered them in fiberglass and epoxy.

The mast step depression is likely due to a stringer failure in the bilge. In my case the manufacturer used a fiberglass/plywood stringer to support the compression post. It was not waterproof and after 40 years, the plywood was all but gone and the mast sinking under the rig tension. I built a new, much heavier and waterproof stringer to take the load.

There are a lot of YouTube videos that cover bulkhead installation (fillet, tabbing, etc..). 

If you post pictures of the problems you are dealing with, you'll get better feedback.


----------



## TanzerChris (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi Phil, 

Glad to hear it all worked out. 

Thanks so much 

/c


----------

